# Sources please read.



## turbobusa (May 12, 2015)

We have a member down.Near fatal auto accident. Not out of the woods yet . One leg is in limbo . His injuries are severe.
Member is psych.. recent 220 national and world champ powerlifter.
I would like to do a auction with proceeds to member psych.
If you would like to participate PM me. any amt donable would be 
greatly appreciated. I'll see if i can get a picture posted up. It will help 
people understand the reason I'm reaching out for a brother in iron.
THX.. Turbobusa... I have anasci's blessing for this auction.


----------



## psych (May 12, 2015)

The wound is one of many. 8 wounds each got infected they cleared 5. This pic is 3 that they cut to make one after the rod was placed in tibia and screws set. The fibulla was snapped and the ends began to die feeding infection. PARTS of it were removed to have easier access the cleaning site. Im being put in a long term care facility to help iv antibiotics and have 24/7 wound care. I'm on the up and up, nearly lost leg. But it's a long road from here.


----------



## rAJJIN (May 12, 2015)

I'm not a source but I have a 20ml of trestolone still in the box
From pure oils I will throw in.

Hang in there Psych.
Hope you get well soon man.


----------



## turbobusa (May 12, 2015)

Very cool. Thx Rajjin.!     ...


----------



## Sully (May 12, 2015)

That sux. If someone is going to set up a donation fund, I'll kick in what I can. Hope to see you on the mend soon Psych.


----------



## MattG (May 12, 2015)

Jesus brother, so very sorry for you, thats absolutely terrible 
Take care and keep your head up man, you'll get through this!


----------



## turbobusa (May 13, 2015)

hey lil maybe bid on the auction once we get items ready for auction.
Thanks, T


----------



## Magnus82 (May 13, 2015)

Great idea turbo!  Gives sponsors an opportunity to help a very valued member.  Interested to see this,  really going to show some character,  and that speaks volumes.


----------



## Sully (May 13, 2015)

And an auction is great, but my funds are limited at this time. If someone created a crowd funding campaign, those of us that didn't have the funds to win an auction could still contribute whatever we could afford. I thought someone set that up for Brick, in addition to the sources auctions?


----------



## turbobusa (May 13, 2015)

Nah I'm pretty sure the guys in Vip put those funds together.
I think we should be able to do this right here on this board.
Sure we can set something up for donation For those not wanting to bid but want to help. Good idea lil. thx, T  
Oh yeah no wifi where they took psych too today.He txt. no anasci for him for a sec.


----------



## hipocampus.me (May 13, 2015)

turbobusa said:


> We have a member down.Near fatal auto accident. Not out of the woods yet . One leg is in limbo . His injuries are severe.
> Member is psych.. recent 220 national and world champ powerlifter.
> I would like to do a auction with proceeds to member psych.
> If you would like to participate PM me. any amt donable would be
> ...



Count on me. I´ll be sending you a PM right now.


----------



## Magnus82 (May 13, 2015)

hipocampus.me said:


> Count on me. I´ll be sending you a PM right now.



This is what I'm talking about!  Glad to see this hipo!


----------



## The Grim Repper (May 13, 2015)

psych is a great guy who's going through an awful thing at the moment and I know that if any place shows a kinship for each other it's AnaSCI.  Thanks to all who've weighed in so far, hipo thanks so much and thanks in advance to all those members and sponsors who I know will want to roll their sleeves up and help our brother in his time of need.
G.


----------



## turbobusa (May 13, 2015)

hipocampus.me said:


> Count on me. I´ll be sending you a PM right now.



Hippocampus has stepped up with .. dig this 50 norma test enanthate!
Very cool !!  Thx very much..... Turbobusa.


----------



## turbobusa (May 13, 2015)

Psych has been moved to a long term facility on the southside of chicago a little west . No wifi so he said tell you guys hello. Thanks ,   T...


----------



## MattG (May 13, 2015)

turbobusa said:


> Hippocampus has stepped up with .. dig this 50 norma test enanthate!
> Very cool !!  Thx very much..... Turbobusa.



Sweet, ill bid on that! Dont have the money to bid on a large auction at the moment...but worst case scenario ill definitely send a paypal donation once that gets set up


----------



## Magnus82 (May 13, 2015)

turbobusa said:


> Hippocampus has stepped up with .. dig this 50 norma test enanthate!
> Very cool !!  Thx very much..... Turbobusa.



Hell  yes,  this is what we're looking for.  Come on sponsors/reps?!?!


----------



## turbobusa (May 13, 2015)

Ill put in 100 t3 tabs and 100 clen tabs... thx    T


----------



## Phoenixk2 (May 13, 2015)

turbobusa said:


> Psych has been moved to a long term facility on the southside of chicago a little west . No wifi so he said tell you guys hello. Thanks ,   T...



No WiFi? Man that blows. Well he's probably not at UIC then but then again UIC isn't a long term facility.


----------



## Manticore (May 13, 2015)

I'll try and buy something to help support him if I lose I'll give some money anyway.  Good luck on the long road to recovery.


----------



## Lavey (May 13, 2015)

Im not a souce but I would like to send a bit of gear to help this brother out.
I donated for Brick & if possible Id like to help this guy out.

Magnus plz hit me up & let me know where to send donation,

Get better brother!


----------



## Phoenixk2 (May 14, 2015)

Man that picture is brutal. Man what kind of car were you rolling in? Did it just fold in half?


----------



## turbobusa (May 14, 2015)

He was in a small toyota .Hit by a semi at highway speeds. Hit the wall in a spin .
Car caught fire . Some guy in a work tuck pulled him out.
Pretty bad wreck.. Thx, T...........


----------



## psych (May 14, 2015)

Not as bad as no wifi. My kick ass girlfriend hooking me up with a wifi hot spot thing. So when she visits me i get internet.  New place is is a inner city LTAC. Old shit food, hot, but the staff is great!


----------



## Magnus82 (May 14, 2015)

OK fellas,  here is what we have to date-
rAJJIN -  20th trestolone
Hipo- 50 norma test e
Turbo -  100 t3 tabs & 100 clean tabs
Lavey- 2-10ml test c
Magnus- 2-10ml eq


----------



## Magnus82 (May 14, 2015)

psych said:


> Not as bad as no wifi. My kick ass girlfriend hooking me up with a wifi hot spot thing. So when she visits me i get internet.  New place is is a inner city LTAC. Old shit food, hot, but the staff is great!



I'm going to start you a "get psych WiFi" fund.  That's got to suck!  That's a long time without porn!


----------



## hipocampus.me (May 14, 2015)

I consider if I´m part of a community is for the good and for the bad.

I really hope we all will help Psych to get out of this situation as soon as possible.

Hipocampus.me


----------



## chrisr116 (May 14, 2015)

When did this happen.  Hasn't he been on the board most every day posting back and forth?  He was just teasing me about something the other day.  Put me down for a couple vials of Eq...


----------



## turbobusa (May 14, 2015)

Happened april 1st. He txt me right before emergency surgery. 
Well me being the cynic txt back oh really? Hey I stepped on my dick geeting outta the shower this morning and broke my nose on the wall lol yeah fuck you psych!. a few days later I get a txt from psych .There were complicationswith excess potassium and his heart stopped for several minutes on the table. He was saved and put into a drug induce coma for 36 hrs I believe.
I felt like such an ass thinking it an april fools joke. He has hd a few more surguries since the initial trauma surgery to try and overcome infection 
from the first surgery.That is why they kept trimming out more muscle tissue and bone.. Thanks each ad everyone of you for responding.
This board is like no other..I feel blessed to be part of it. thx.. T


----------



## AtomAnt (May 14, 2015)

Very nice of you to do this....


----------



## psych (May 15, 2015)

Ok girl friend is here I have internet!!!! Time to read the  board, while tripping balls on diluadid and norcos!! 

Strated pt today. They ran me through tests and said they didn't really need to do anything to make me stronger. I can  bathe, clean, feed, turn my self in bed, get to the shitter, and handle things on my own. Im basically there for wound healing. I had a good laugh with the girls at pt. So since there is no wifi during the day for me they aid I could just hang out in the pt area "gym" .  Funny how no matter what in a gym crew!!!  The people they have down there are in bad bad shape. They can't comb their hair, dress them selves, turn in bad, move and adjust them selves in their wheel chair. Mean while I was cranking out chin up in my cut up Danzig t-shirt.  

They gave me some 10pound dumbbells, thats the heaviest they got and they let me get a workout in. SWEET ARM PUMP!! post work out a little protien bar I got from my family and a shot of diluaded  power-nap.

But they said I could hang out there so hopefully I can chill on the board in the morning before lunch to see what is going on. Thanks for everyone's support. Turbo don't forget my black girl porn so I can crank it out when I'm hopped up on pain meds. Also I got to make a list of shit from the house I need like my protein powder. Got my NO boosters "in theory should help wound". Also my beautiful gf has to listen to me yell at her nephews to go get me my chew, copenhagaen long cut original. While her 110 pound ass freezes in my 65* room


----------



## Sully (May 15, 2015)

I've seen where surgeons have been giving shots of Nandrolones in a wound during surgery because it helps with healing. They hook u up any Deca, Psych? I've heard worse reason to blast a little Deca or NPP for a few months. Hope your recovery goes well, brother.


----------



## Magnus82 (May 15, 2015)

rAJJIN - 20th trestolone
Hipo- 50 norma test e
Turbo - 100 t3 tabs & 100 clean tabs
Lavey- 2-10ml test c
Magnus- 2-10ml eq
Chris- 2-10ml eq

Where is superior?  This guy could sure use a little help in the healing department!
Come on sponsors!  Hipo, the newest sponsor, is the only one to help out! Lavey too,  newer to the board and has given on more than one occasion!  It's time to give back to those that give to you.


----------



## Magnus82 (May 15, 2015)

I'm going to start campaigning,  let's make this epic.  This brother really needs or help.  Come on fellas!!!


----------



## chrisr116 (May 15, 2015)

Seriously, we need to help him out.  Let's dig deep on this one and see what we can all do collectively.


----------



## Phoe2006 (May 15, 2015)

I'm trying from my end but we know how much help he's given the board already


----------



## Magnus82 (May 15, 2015)

Phoe2006 said:


> I'm trying from my end but we know how much help he's given the board already



I hear ya,  enough said!


----------



## ukanabolic (May 15, 2015)

I will add 

100 clen
100 winny
100 Thermo Blend
100 T3


----------



## chrisr116 (May 15, 2015)

hipocampus.me said:


> I consider if I´m part of a community is for the good and for the bad.
> 
> I really hope we all will help Psych to get out of this situation as soon as possible.
> 
> Hipocampus.me


Hipo, your help means alot to all of us.  We really appreciate it buddy...


----------



## chrisr116 (May 15, 2015)

ukanabolic said:


> I will add
> 
> 100 clen
> 100 winny
> ...


Many thanks UK...we all appreciate your help....
Chris


----------



## AtomAnt (May 15, 2015)

I'd contribute funds, but honestly, right now, we are looking at a mountain of medical bills coming up... I'll email Marssel and see if he would be willing to donate


----------



## Magnus82 (May 15, 2015)

ukanabolic said:


> I will add
> 
> 100 clen
> 100 winny
> ...



Another new sponsor stepping up.  That's very generous of you UK,  thank you!  Brothers,  take note of of these sponsors stepping up,  I know I will.  These are the guys that have our backs when we need them.  Thanks guys!


----------



## Magnus82 (May 15, 2015)

Here is what we have so far fellas.  We have Superior and possibly Mb4 contributing as well. 

rAJJIN - 20th trestolone
Hipo- 50 norma test e
Turbo - 100 t3 tabs & 100 clean tabs
Lavey- 2-10ml test c
Magnus- 2-10ml eq
Chris- 2-10ml eq
UK-100 clen, 100 winny, 100 Thermo Blend, 100 T3


----------



## AtomAnt (May 15, 2015)

I can actually offer up a few Elite FTS size large T-shirts .  Dave Tate sent them to me as gift.  All shirts are new with tags.


----------



## Torque1 (May 15, 2015)

oh yea I'm in with the items i sent to Turbo


----------



## turbobusa (May 15, 2015)

Thanks uk ! thanks atom.
Torque1 has sweetened the pot nicely with the following. 2 test cyps 1deca and 
winny tabs . Very cool! thanks to another quality sponsor!
Turbobusa


----------



## AtomAnt (May 15, 2015)

turbobusa said:


> Thanks uk ! thanks atom.
> Torque1 has sweetened the pot nicely with the following. 2 test cyps 1deca and
> winny tabs . Very cool! thanks to another quality sponsor!
> Turbobusa



I emailed Marssel (M4B), but he has been slow on getting back to emails... Hopefully I can get him to donate a little as well


----------



## Magnus82 (May 15, 2015)

1st gear,  hell yes!  Nice job torque!  AA,  wow brother,  certainly didn't expect anything from you.  Your a damn good man!


----------



## Magnus82 (May 15, 2015)

Wow!  

rAJJIN - 20th trestolone
Hipo- 50 norma test e
Turbo - 100 t3 tabs & 100 clean tabs
Lavey- 2-10ml test c
Magnus- 2-10ml eq
Chris- 2-10ml eq
UK-100 clen, 100 winny, 100 Thermo Blend, 100 T3
1st Gear- 2-cyp, 1 deca,  and winny tabs
AtomAnt- 5- elite FTS shirts


----------



## turbobusa (May 15, 2015)

P
Good guys stepping up like old school folks... Thx   T.


----------



## MattG (May 15, 2015)

I'll donate some npp for the cause. 4 10ml vials. 2 ivg, 2 dnp direct/strovis...
Magnus hit me up with a pm and i'll get those out next week brother


----------



## Torque1 (May 16, 2015)

Magnus82 said:


> 1st gear,  hell yes!  Nice job torque!  AA,  wow brother,  certainly didn't expect anything from you.  Your a damn good man!



mag, i only did it in hopes that you'd pull your pants up in your profile pic!!   lol


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 16, 2015)

I have only just got back. I have just e-mailed Superior and will post on here as soon as I can.

Fucking hell Psych the other day when you asked about mk-677 and deep wound healing I didn't picture that  I said I doubt it would do much but it wouldn't hurt then I recommended manuka honey  I don't think the manuka honey will quite do it!!

I wish you a speedy recovery but I know how hard it is to be without black girl porn. 

Hopefully this can help you out in this time of need...


----------



## Magnus82 (May 16, 2015)

MattG said:


> I'll donate some npp for the cause. 4 10ml vials. 2 ivg, 2 dnp direct/strovis...
> Magnus hit me up with a pm and i'll get those out next week brother



Driving now,  will  hit you up this weekend though.  Way to step up brother!


----------



## Magnus82 (May 16, 2015)

Torque1 said:


> mag, i only did it in hopes that you'd pull your pants up in your profile pic!!   lol



Just be glad my test hadn't kicked in yet,  or you'd be in for a puppet show!


----------



## Magnus82 (May 16, 2015)

turbobusa said:


> P
> Good guys stepping up like old school folks... Thx   T.



You got mail T


----------



## psych (May 16, 2015)

Girl friend is here. She just loooove the part about black girl porn hahahah.
Pt went great today. They had me work on my triceps. We started with dips in wheel chair until I broke the side padding and rail of my left side. I was then put on the walking bars to do dips and yoga one leg squats. Did alot of rubber band work for my abs. They didn't have enough strong bands so used the top 2 strongest in layers to offer me resistance.  Figured I might as work on my abs while here cause I sure as fuck don't do them in my normal training alot.  Did arms with the 10 pounders today again. They are putting me on a training split. I said to record what I do and each week add reps or sets. Might as well cause I cant powerlift. MEANWHILE....

This guy is there who over heard me say that and show people vids and pics of past meets and shit.  He is there for in and out pt cause he ruined his rotator cuff doin cross fit.
 He was pushing it cause:
1. i was hungry
2. had to shit
3. was a little pissy cause i took my weekly test shot yesterday.
4. he had a gay bro shirt with crosses and angel wings. wtf dude...

The pt people let me chill for a bit talking about programming and tip toeing around the whole steroid question....fun fun

Got turbosa coming tomorrow. he can be a witness to what this place is like. Not the best lookin place but the staff is awesome and cool

running my 250mg of test a week. Doctor told me to hold up on anabolics till infection is dead. It's almost there! Prob gonna run a low dose a 20mg anavar ED with breakfast. I got most of my protein powder, multi vits, and NO booster that I have as coffee in the morning.

Figured since I spend most of the day doped stupid and just laying in bed watching history channels alien shows and swam people, and other alone and naked episodes I might want to try something different to keep my self from going crazy. So just try to cut up in pt with high volume in sets and reps.

Once I get the ok to go anabolic again it's test, npp, anavar and peptides. Told them I don't give a fuck what my leg looks like all scarred up. As long as it works. My left foot i numb, can't wiggle toes, can't dorsal flew foot, or feel the bottom of my heal. Makes it hard when my brace (which looks like stone cold steve austin) is on cause the fibulla isn't not connected in the middle of my leg so my ankle flops and is pinned to my tibia with the rob. Hurts like fuck trying to put that in in my shoes. 

After wards I ate a fuck load of lunch meat with a protein shake. Weighed my self the other day and i'm 216. April 1st I was a bloated big mk677 beast at 261. So I've lost weight muscle but more fat. Maybe i can return under 220 so I don't have to cut weight anymore or just go 198 muhahhahahaha!!!

Thanks to all you guys for pitching in! It's nice to know that I have friends that I haven't met all face to face.


----------



## Magnus82 (May 16, 2015)

psych said:


> Prob gonna run a low dose a 20mg anavar ED with breakfast.



LOL,  I bet that a first in that facility!


----------



## Magnus82 (May 16, 2015)

rAJJIN - 20th trestolone
Hipo- 50 norma test e
Turbo - 100 t3 tabs & 100 clean tabs
Lavey- 2-10ml test c
Magnus- 2-10ml eq
Chris- 2-10ml eq
UK-100 clen, 100 winny, 100 Thermo Blend, 100 T3
1st Gear- 2-cyp, 1 deca, and winny tabs
AtomAnt- 5- elite FTS shirts
MattG- 4-10ml npp
Grim- 15g dnp


----------



## Phoe2006 (May 16, 2015)

Magnus82 said:


> rAJJIN - 20th trestolone
> Hipo- 50 norma test e
> Turbo - 100 t3 tabs & 100 clean tabs
> Lavey- 2-10ml test c
> ...


I really appreciate you stepping up and doing this Maggy. I wish there was more I could do but right now money's super tight til I get rolling at my new job. I tried getting ahold of a friend to see of he'd help out haven't heard back plus he's swamped but I'll try again tomorrow and if t ever answers his pm's maybe he'll be able to help me out with this. One thing we learned from the last auction is if it gets to big we need to break it into two separate auctions.


----------



## Phoe2006 (May 16, 2015)

I'm really proud of the sponsors hear stepping up like they did. Its funny how some of the older sponsors still haven't. One thing I can do is if someone can get ahold of taipan I still never contracted him about my winnings a while back I'd be willing to throw that in 25cc test e


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 16, 2015)

Superior is really busy now so still hasn't read my e-mail. I have sent a few in the last few days and last night he got back to the first one mentioning he will reply to the others today. So I will let you guys know what we can add to the list soon.

I wish I could personally do more. I can't send money as I have had to pay my rent late this month (bad I know). But I can send over some tren a and eq vials. It's more awkward for me as I am in the UK but if someone is willing to receive I would be more than happy to send to you.


----------



## Torque1 (May 16, 2015)

magnus82 said:


> just be glad my test hadn't kicked in yet,  or you'd be in for a puppet show!



oh lord!!!! Lmao


----------



## Phoenixk2 (May 16, 2015)

150-.02mg clen 
60- 30mg ephedra


----------



## AtomAnt (May 16, 2015)

M4bteam will donate $200 in store credit 

Gotta love marssel!!!


----------



## psych (May 16, 2015)

Thanks guys for the out flowing support!

turbosa just left  a lil while ago.

Good to see his goofy ass. He got here right when I got a pain shot...so he finally got to see me mellow for once LOL!!!  And he got to watch me do a PARTIAL bed bath. Deep down I think he liked it  j/j

My g/f brought me my favorite snack apples and coke cola   trying to get her to take a pinch of tobacco for the first time. She's little like 110lb little so it would have to be a pinch pinch. No need for her to have nicotine over dose. I've been using the line "i;m dying try it!" she said ok but this won't work for anal. But I AM GETTING SOME ASS TONIGHT. Last hospital we did 3 times she got hers and every time I was gonna someone came in either for vitals, meds, food cart, newspaper (like anyone still reads them), or I hit the call light by accident.  Told on male nurse and a doctor that my gf  his half Mexican and half Brazilian, and you don't think I would be trying to tear that up!!! One doctor even canceled a sleep study for me till this nurse came in to check rounds on me!!!  

He was tellin me how big the this thing is getting and is really making it easier for me to get through this.  Thanks to all you guys.


----------



## chrisr116 (May 17, 2015)

psych said:


> Thanks guys for the out flowing support!
> 
> turbosa just left  a lil while ago.
> 
> ...


Damn man...nothing wrong with 3 happy endings in on visit...lol


----------



## psych (May 17, 2015)

Naw man I never got to bust...it sucked.  But I got a wound dressing in 60min. Just got my first round of diluadid, another 3mg on it's way. Man I pray I don't turn into a junkie.

Turbosa....thank you bro for visiting!


----------



## turbobusa (May 17, 2015)

Nah doubt the junkie part. I couldnt wait to not be on that shit . 
made me feel nasty. , Cute ass girl you have there very cool and 
down. So's did ya get to check out Big booty party?? Don't know what the other one was.. Good seeing you. That nod you were half in was epic! 
Animated as f--k and with eyes 2/3 closed . 
Good seeing you up beat.Knew you'd get your second wind..
Very cool. Now that one big nurse that came in at the end of my visit.
mm I could work with that... T


----------



## psych (May 17, 2015)

Just ggot woundd dones. pik looks good it's filing in nice. Diluadid, xanax, norco, and rtramadol!!!!! :headbang:


----------



## Phoe2006 (May 17, 2015)

OMFG that's disgusting. Now I'm gonna have dreams and think about this more lol


----------



## Phoe2006 (May 17, 2015)

Looks better than the last pic atleast


----------



## chrisr116 (May 17, 2015)

Yeah..it looks alot better man...Proud of you


----------



## cybrsage (May 17, 2015)

PSL is going to be donating to the cause, upper management is working out the details now.  Just wanted to give an advanced heads up.  Time zones slow down all communication - even in the modern area.  One day people will not need to sleep...but then we would be at the gym more and not get the messages anway.  Hmmm..

BTW, I lost my appetite after seeing that pic - which is not good since I am finishing up a bulk!  UGH!!!


----------



## turbobusa (May 17, 2015)

Ok looking like this is good to close up donations in the morning. 
Will pm you guys by tonight with forwarding instructs. 
Thx   , T........


----------



## Magnus82 (May 17, 2015)

So we end with
rAJJIN - 20th trestolone
Hipo- 50 norma test e
Turbo - 100 t3 tabs & 100 clean tabs
Lavey- 2-10ml test c
Magnus- 2-10ml eq
Chris- 2-10ml eq
UK-100 clen, 100 winny, 100 Thermo Blend, 100 T3
1st Gear- 2-cyp, 1 deca, and winny tabs
AtomAnt- 5- elite FTS shirts
MattG- 4-10ml npp
Grim- 15g dnp
Superior- tbd 
Elvia-1 tren a and 1 eq???
Phoenix-150-.02mg clen and 60- 30mg ephedra
MB4 team- $200 store credit!!! 
PSL- tbd
Phoe- pending friends reply 
*Magnus donation #2*- direct donation to psych,  1970 classic black midget porn,  barely used fleshlight,  and 100 pack wet-wipes.  Your welcome brother!


----------



## rAJJIN (May 17, 2015)

someone just let me know where to send the trestolone.
Ill check back here as well.


----------



## turbobusa (May 17, 2015)

Any donors member or vendor pm Grim magnus or myself if you do not have 
details on shipping...thanks ... T


----------



## Magnus82 (May 17, 2015)

Everyone has been pm'd with donation details.  Please let me know if I missed anyone.  Thanks to all the sponsors and members on helping a brother in need.


----------



## cybrsage (May 18, 2015)

I will PM you Magnus when I have more details.


----------



## rAJJIN (May 18, 2015)

Got it. Will update once on the way


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 18, 2015)

I have received the details. I just realized I gave the eq to my mate last month  I will send 4 vials of the finest tren a you can buy plus I will try and sort something else out.

Superior hasn't replied but I know how busy he has been so that will come soon. I will update everyone with the details once he does.


----------



## hipocampus.me (May 18, 2015)

Details received. Donation will be on its way in few hours. I will keep the mod updated about the tracking number!

Get better soon, Psych!

Hipo


----------



## Phoenixk2 (May 18, 2015)

Just shipped my part.


----------



## chrisr116 (May 18, 2015)

Mine is on the way


----------



## psych (May 18, 2015)

hipocampus.me said:


> Details received. Donation will be on its way in few hours. I will keep the mod updated about the tracking number!
> 
> Get better soon, Psych!
> 
> Hipo



Thanks bro


----------



## The Grim Repper (May 18, 2015)

Thanks for the updates guys.
G.


----------



## Lavey (May 19, 2015)

The Grim Repper said:


> Thanks for the updates guys.
> G.



Working at home & the office this week.
Ill certainly ship my donation in the next day or two.
Sorry for the delay! My wife is deployed USAF & Im taking care
of our little girl solo...Not enough time to shit in peace!


----------



## The Grim Repper (May 19, 2015)

Lavey said:


> Working at home & the office this week.
> Ill certainly ship my donation in the next day or two.
> Sorry for the delay! My wife is deployed USAF & Im taking care
> of our little girl solo...Not enough time to shit in peace!



No apologies necessary brother, your generosity is very much appreciated.  I know the solo dad thing is rough first hand my man!


----------



## MattG (May 19, 2015)

Mine's en route now too...shouldnt take very long to receive it :sHa_thumb2:


----------



## Magnus82 (May 19, 2015)

Lavey said:


> Working at home & the office this week.
> Ill certainly ship my donation in the next day or two.
> Sorry for the delay! My wife is deployed USAF & Im taking care
> of our little girl solo...Not enough time to shit in peace!



Dammit Lavey,  how are we supposed to proceed!!  Don't worry brother, I'm sure with rAJJIN and I donating,  we'll be the ones bringing up the rear. Gone to work before the PO opens and closed when I get home,  so I'm limited to Saturdays.


----------



## MattG (May 19, 2015)

Magnus82 said:


> Dammit Lavey,  how are we supposed to proceed!!  Don't worry brother, I'm sure with rAJJIN and I donating,  we'll be the ones bringing up the rear. Gone to work before the PO opens and closed when I get home,  so I'm limited to Saturdays.




What a deadbeat. You're almost as bad as DNP.lol. jk bro, had to say it


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 20, 2015)

Superior has let me know what he is adding to the auction 

2 x ACE-031
2 x FOLLI
5 x IPAMORELIN 5mg

Knowing him you will probably receive it 2moro 

I will be shipping my tren a vials out 2moro. Been mad busy but off work 2moro so have plenty of time.


----------



## psych (May 20, 2015)

Elvia1023 said:


> Superior has let me know what he is adding to the auction
> 
> 2 x ACE-031
> 2 x FOLLI
> ...



You  know I would be willing to do a log on deep surgical wound healing with mk677....just sayin


----------



## rAJJIN (May 20, 2015)

Magnus82 said:


> Dammit Lavey,  how are we supposed to proceed!!  Don't worry brother, I'm sure with rAJJIN and I donating,  we'll be the ones bringing up the rear. Gone to work before the PO opens and closed when I get home,  so I'm limited to Saturdays.



Hahaha Magnus knows me well.
I'm sending it Friday.
This Friday,  not next


----------



## psych (May 20, 2015)

Lavey said:


> Working at home & the office this week.
> Ill certainly ship my donation in the next day or two.
> Sorry for the delay! My wife is deployed USAF & Im taking care
> of our little girl solo...Not enough time to shit in peace!



Thank you, and thank your wife for her service.


----------



## turbobusa (May 20, 2015)

Thanks all donors very much. Please contact Grim or Magnus on all regarding the auction. I' am tending to a very difficult situation and will be back in a few days.
Thanks Magnus and Grim. Thanks ! You are all awesome people .
Psych I will call you tomorrow. Thx   T


----------



## Phoenixk2 (May 20, 2015)

I see that the Phoenix had landed. Hope it helps!


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 21, 2015)

I shipped mine out today. Juts got regular airmail but it shouldn't be too long. I couldn't believe the woman who served me. After it was all done she turns around and throws my parcel into the large open bag of mail that was about 6 feet away. It went in after hitting the rail the bag was attached too. Good job I packed it well!


----------



## The Grim Repper (May 21, 2015)

Guys, give Mag or I a shout via PM if you have any questions, etc.
Thx.


----------



## psych (May 21, 2015)

Magnus82 said:


> So we end with
> rAJJIN - 20th trestolone
> Hipo- 50 norma test e
> Turbo - 100 t3 tabs & 100 clean tabs
> ...



Yeah so my gf just bought me a transportable hotspot device. She's the best. Mainly cause the flesh light you want to send me probably is too small.   She doesn't love   me the way she does just because I have a big squat, bench, and dead.....i'm just saying  But I'll keep the midget porn 

Got my wound vac today and a wwhhhhhooooole new set of IV antibiotics. Things are on the up and up over here!!! Thanks to all you guys!!

I was thinking of my training when I get out. I know a few big meets I could do in bench only as I work my way back to full power hopefully. I think I'm gonna have too wear some anasci stuff, or get some meet stuff signed by some big lifters I know to give out for you guys.


----------



## MattG (May 21, 2015)

I checked on my donation, already landed today. Gotta love priority mail


----------



## turbobusa (May 21, 2015)

Any donors needing assistance hit up Grim or Magnus please for the next few days.  I'm tending to a family tragedy . Thank you for all.
See you soon. Big applause for all donors /members. 
We will get it up on board for auction very soon  probably a split(2).
suggestions anicillary thermo peps? the other group oil and orals ?
chime in and we will do it. thx   talk soon. T


----------



## Torque1 (May 22, 2015)

i been landed lol lets get it


----------



## The Grim Repper (May 23, 2015)

GUYS...
Today I picked up SEVERAL packs and let me tell you, I was pretty amazed at the outpouring of generosity from so many here.  I couldn't believe the care and genuine effort that went into packing all of the donations I opened and with each one, it became more obvious to me why this place is so different from so many places out there.
You guys are absolutely incredible, and your selflessness and concern for a brother dealing with a tremendous challenge speaks volumes about who you guys are as people.  Not bodybuilders, not athletes, but human beings who care about others.  I love you all for your being such amazing people and I'm proud to be here and bearing witness to such an amazing group of guys.
I'm going to reach out to the donors regarding the packs I know came from them via PM to let you guys know all's well and in order.
On behalf of our brother psych, the mods and vets and the whole community here at AnaSCI, I thank you - WE thank you and we are humbled by your deeds.
Much love.
Grim


----------



## hipocampus.me (May 24, 2015)

MattG said:


> I checked on my donation, already landed today. Gotta love priority mail


I checked also mine. It says delivered two days ago or so. Around one week from abroad <3


----------



## psych (May 24, 2015)

Thanks again to all you guys!

I had turbo stop in today. He's got alot of crazy family shit going on so keep him in your prayers.


----------



## Lavey (May 27, 2015)

Im sorry it took so long to send my donation but its now sent.
Be looking for it Fri or sat...Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## turbobusa (May 29, 2015)

Hi guys.. auction(s) will be posted up tomorrow.
Been a bit of a tough week or so... Apologies for being scarce .
How would you guys like to do this? All types of goods mixed or a thermo peps
auction and a aas auction?. looks like too much stuff for a guy to bid on so 
make it two?  Be back later . waiting on Mr Grim to give me a call.
Back here tonight..thx    T


----------



## MattG (May 29, 2015)

Yeah id definitely say split into two auctions...my guess would be test plus npp plus extras in one, test plus eq and extras in another. Theres quite a bit of stuff in there to divide up, kinda hard to make a decision on how to split it up


----------



## The Grim Repper (May 30, 2015)

MattG said:


> Yeah id definitely say split into two auctions...my guess would be test plus npp plus extras in one, test plus eq and extras in another. Theres quite a bit of stuff in there to divide up, kinda hard to make a decision on how to split it up



We've given it some thought and I think we're in agreement on what seems to make the most sense.  Your guys' generosity had us scratchin'  our coconuts on this one.  So, thank you again.
Stay tuned for details.
G.


----------



## psych (Jun 1, 2015)

Ok guys here is what is up. My wound is healing faster than they thought. I'm gettting out of here in the next couple of weeks. But I got a problem. I'm getting hooked to my IV pain medication Dilaudid. I found my self hitting that call light every time it was do even when I wasn't in pain.  I was just passing the time. I have a tolerance to it but it still kills the pain. It's like a light switch for pain it's great. But I know towards discharge they ween you off. FUCK THAT!! I'm doing this on my own G-d damn terms. Called my doc in today and told him I wanted to start now since the pain is not that bad. He changed my orders to keep the Dilaudid before wound changes, and instead of every 3 hours i get it every 6. Norcos are still every 3. I hate them cause they kill me. But they are there for when it gets bad.  He said I was the first patient he ever had that wanted off of the IV pain ride. They are super addicting. I've seen the effect of perscription med abuse when I do home health. This is gonna fuck with training so it's got to go. When asked about how to handle the pain of getting use to a smaller dose I just thought" I've squatted over 800+ pounds more than 2 times a week with a hurt lower bak in a power suit....I'll be ok".  So i'm a lil dope sick right now but lucky for me my gym crew stopped by and every one went out and bought me snacks and shit to help....already downed a bag of  Funions LOL!!

Also I want to make a statement. Thank all of you guys for the out pour of loe ad support with the auctions. The last one went a long way. But I can not sit here and take these 2 huge auctions with knowing the fact that there are others brothers on here that have more serious life issues.

Atomant has some real shit he's going through. I talked to Turbosa and he agrees that it would be cool to split the auction with him. I feel horrible with knowing this board has helped others and myself while some of use are hurting too. So atomant I want to split these 2 auctions with you!


----------



## Lavey (Jun 1, 2015)

psych said:


> Ok guys here is what is up. My wound is healing faster than they thought. I'm gettting out of here in the next couple of weeks. But I got a problem. I'm getting hooked to my IV pain medication Dilaudid. I found my self hitting that call light every time it was do even when I wasn't in pain.  I was just passing the time. I have a tolerance to it but it still kills the pain. It's like a light switch for pain it's great. But I know towards discharge they ween you off. FUCK THAT!! I'm doing this on my own G-d damn terms. Called my doc in today and told him I wanted to start now since the pain is not that bad. He changed my orders to keep the Dilaudid before wound changes, and instead of every 3 hours i get it every 6. Norcos are still every 3. I hate them cause they kill me. But they are there for when it gets bad.  He said I was the first patient he ever had that wanted off of the IV pain ride. They are super addicting. I've seen the effect of perscription med abuse when I do home health. This is gonna fuck with training so it's got to go. When asked about how to handle the pain of getting use to a smaller dose I just thought" I've squatted over 800+ pounds more than 2 times a week with a hurt lower bak in a power suit....I'll be ok".  So i'm a lil dope sick right now but lucky for me my gym crew stopped by and every one went out and bought me snacks and shit to help....already downed a bag of  Funions LOL!!
> 
> Also I want to make a statement. Thank all of you guys for the out pour of loe ad support with the auctions. The last one went a long way. But I can not sit here and take these 2 huge auctions with knowing the fact that there are others brothers on here that have more serious life issues.
> 
> Atomant has some real shit he's going through. I talked to Turbosa and he agrees that it would be cool to split the auction with him. I feel horrible with knowing this board has helped others and myself while some of use are hurting too. So atomant I want to split these 2 auctions with you!



Thats very kind of you brother. Respect!


----------



## chrisr116 (Jun 1, 2015)

psych said:


> Ok guys here is what is up. My wound is healing faster than they thought. I'm gettting out of here in the next couple of weeks. But I got a problem. I'm getting hooked to my IV pain medication Dilaudid. I found my self hitting that call light every time it was do even when I wasn't in pain.  I was just passing the time. I have a tolerance to it but it still kills the pain. It's like a light switch for pain it's great. But I know towards discharge they ween you off. FUCK THAT!! I'm doing this on my own G-d damn terms. Called my doc in today and told him I wanted to start now since the pain is not that bad. He changed my orders to keep the Dilaudid before wound changes, and instead of every 3 hours i get it every 6. Norcos are still every 3. I hate them cause they kill me. But they are there for when it gets bad.  He said I was the first patient he ever had that wanted off of the IV pain ride. They are super addicting. I've seen the effect of perscription med abuse when I do home health. This is gonna fuck with training so it's got to go. When asked about how to handle the pain of getting use to a smaller dose I just thought" I've squatted over 800+ pounds more than 2 times a week with a hurt lower bak in a power suit....I'll be ok".  So i'm a lil dope sick right now but lucky for me my gym crew stopped by and every one went out and bought me snacks and shit to help....already downed a bag of  Funions LOL!!
> 
> Also I want to make a statement. Thank all of you guys for the out pour of loe ad support with the auctions. The last one went a long way. But I can not sit here and take these 2 huge auctions with knowing the fact that there are others brothers on here that have more serious life issues.
> 
> Atomant has some real shit he's going through. I talked to Turbosa and he agrees that it would be cool to split the auction with him. I feel horrible with knowing this board has helped others and myself while some of use are hurting too. So atomant I want to split these 2 auctions with you!



That's very honorable of you to help out someone else when you are in need also.  Stay strong on the pain med stuff.  It will suck but it is for your own best interest.  I have seen close friends deteriorate into a shell of their former selves from prescription pain medicine addiction.  Stay strong brother....


----------



## turbobusa (Jun 1, 2015)

Ok just got off phone with Grim at work. When he gets home this evening 
we will divide the donations between two auctions . we will combine winning bids 
and divide equally between psych and atomant.... Psych this is a very nice gesture toward a great guy! Thanks!!! T...........


----------



## rAJJIN (Jun 1, 2015)

Do not count me out yet!
Trest is on the way tonight. Ill make sure of it!


----------



## rAJJIN (Jun 2, 2015)

ok my part is sent and on the way.
Did I beat Magnus?


----------



## Magnus82 (Jun 2, 2015)

rAJJIN said:


> ok my part is sent and on the way.
> Did I beat Magnus?



LOL,  we might be brothers.  I decided to ship direct.  That way I have to get my ass in gear.  I wanted to beat you so bad too!!  Thought for sure I had another month.


----------



## rAJJIN (Jun 2, 2015)

:food-smiley-004:That is funny. I already had the ship direct idea in my head also as a plan B.


----------



## AtomAnt (Jun 2, 2015)

turbobusa said:


> Hi guys.. auction(s) will be posted up tomorrow.
> Been a bit of a tough week or so... Apologies for being scarce .
> How would you guys like to do this? All types of goods mixed or a thermo peps
> auction and a aas auction?. looks like too much stuff for a guy to bid on so
> ...





psych said:


> Ok guys here is what is up. My wound is healing faster than they thought. I'm gettting out of here in the next couple of weeks. But I got a problem. I'm getting hooked to my IV pain medication Dilaudid. I found my self hitting that call light every time it was do even when I wasn't in pain.  I was just passing the time. I have a tolerance to it but it still kills the pain. It's like a light switch for pain it's great. But I know towards discharge they ween you off. FUCK THAT!! I'm doing this on my own G-d damn terms. Called my doc in today and told him I wanted to start now since the pain is not that bad. He changed my orders to keep the Dilaudid before wound changes, and instead of every 3 hours i get it every 6. Norcos are still every 3. I hate them cause they kill me. But they are there for when it gets bad.  He said I was the first patient he ever had that wanted off of the IV pain ride. They are super addicting. I've seen the effect of perscription med abuse when I do home health. This is gonna fuck with training so it's got to go. When asked about how to handle the pain of getting use to a smaller dose I just thought" I've squatted over 800+ pounds more than 2 times a week with a hurt lower bak in a power suit....I'll be ok".  So i'm a lil dope sick right now but lucky for me my gym crew stopped by and every one went out and bought me snacks and shit to help....already downed a bag of  Funions LOL!!
> 
> Also I want to make a statement. Thank all of you guys for the out pour of loe ad support with the auctions. The last one went a long way. But I can not sit here and take these 2 huge auctions with knowing the fact that there are others brothers on here that have more serious life issues.
> 
> Atomant has some real shit he's going through. I talked to Turbosa and he agrees that it would be cool to split the auction with him. I feel horrible with knowing this board has helped others and myself while some of use are hurting too. So atomant I want to split these 2 auctions with you!



WOW!!!! You guys are amazing!!!!!!

THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!! I have been off the board for a few days... *GETTING MARRIED!!!!!!*

I am posting a thread with wedding pics for y'all to see


----------



## turbobusa (Jun 2, 2015)

Just waiting on a couple donations then we will put the auctions up.
Thx   T...


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jun 2, 2015)

Thanks for your patience guys...


----------



## turbobusa (Jun 5, 2015)

Will post up auctions sometime after 5pm eastern tomorrow. 5 is last call on donations. Thanks .. T...


----------

